# change the baby



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to know if Catalan also uses the expression change the baby, just like "cambiar el bebé" or "changer le bébé". Thanks a lot. 

to change the baby = canviar el bebè  (???)


----------



## Dixie!

Si parlem de canviar els bolquers (que suposo que sí ), així és com ho dic jo. *Canviar el bebé* (tot i que crec que la paraula correcta és _nadó_).


----------



## Cracker Jack

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I'd like to know if Catalan also uses the expression change the baby, just like "cambiar el bebé" or "changer le bébé". Thanks a lot.
> 
> to change the baby = canviar el bebè (???)


 
Hi Encolpius. Do you mean to say change the baby's clothes/diaper/nappy?  I have never heard of an idiomatic expression ''change the baby.''


----------



## Encolpius

Cracker Jack said:


> Hi Encolpius. Do you mean to say change the baby's clothes/diaper/nappy? I have never heard of an idiomatic expression ''change the baby.''


 
Hello Cracker Jack again, maybe it sounds strange because it is rather a British expression. Or maybe you just need to have a baby & you will use this expression every day.  And what's more if you find a supermarket where they have Baby Changing Facilities, don't be so happy, you can trade your naugthy sprog for a better one.


----------



## Cracker Jack

So what does the expression mean?


----------



## Encolpius

change the baby = change his nappy


----------



## Cracker Jack

Encolpius said:


> change the baby = change his nappy


 
Ok. That sounds better. Thanks.


----------



## Encolpius

& there're also baby changers.


----------



## Cracker Jack

The only ones I see are rooms with drawings of babies and diapers.


----------

